

WebGL water - joubert
http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/

======
MayorOfMonkeys
Wow. This is about the 20th time I've seen this posted. :/

------
__xtrimsky
To create waves twice as height of the ball, make the ball go at the speed of
a wave.

------
__xtrimsky
This is older than dinosaurs. Well not quite, but pretty close.

~~~
__xtrimsky
Copyright says 2011. 4 years old.

